# Hello!



## Tina 2Bees (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,
I've been a beekeeper for about 20 years on the commercial end of things with my folk's business, and am hoping to learn more about incorporating natural treatments into the operation. We are based out of southwest ND, and are currently in CA for almonds.
Tina


----------



## thomas894 (Feb 12, 2010)

seek out Mike Bush website. he's here on the forum often, but his site is amazing. glad to have someone from the commercial end helping the bees.


----------



## Grid (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Tina,
Talk to the fat/bee man AKA Don . He knows his stuff. He is also on the chat most nights around 8pm to 9pm.

Great group on chat at those times.

Brooklyn


----------



## Tina 2Bees (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I've also found the Barefoot Beekeeper website, it also is a great resource.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

I find that some on that site feel that there way is the only way. Just like some guys you will find on this site. Do what is right for you and the bees


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, hope you have a successful year.


----------



## JBees (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Tina,
I'm a Nee-bee altoghether. No experience at all. Hope to pull some knowledge and experience from you. Glad you're here.
JBees


----------



## thomas894 (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome; watch out for the "experts."

thomas


----------

